
Bitcoin creator Satoshi Nakamoto would never have qualified for a license - ghosh
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/08/license-kill-innovation-why-ab-1326-californias-bitcoin-license-bad-business
======
kleer001
Licensing isn't designed to spur innovation, is it?

